# Soured milo?????



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, I've gotten myself into catfishing bigtime! I'm fishng Conroe. I have bass fished it for years so this is pretty new to me.
I want to try soured milo. I have a 3 gallon bucket of it coming along real good. It's just about ready.
My question is, how long will it last? It will be done in a couple of days and we just had a full over time job come in. I will be working 13 hours a day for the next two weeks. Will it still be good to go? 
I hate to sound stupid but I just don't know as this is my first try at this.

Thanks

Randy


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm no xpert.keep it covered with a Lil breather hole.mine last me 3 weeks when I run out,my friend made 40 gallons and its 3 months old it still works


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

roadhammer said:


> I'm no xpert.keep it covered with a Lil breather hole.mine last me 3 weeks when I run out,my friend made 40 gallons and its 3 months old it still works


Thanks, that's what I needed to know. Just went out and checked it. Smellin gooood!:redface:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Keep the lid on it and keep it where it can stay warm, may want to add ya a can of beer after the first week.It will ony get better in 2 weeks.


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

How can you tell if it has gone bad? :rotfl:

I made some once that sat for 5 months. That stuff was so strong if it got on your hands it would NOT wash off. It did attract catfish though.


----------



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

I mix a sack of milo a bag of sugar an three of those yeast packets to make my "chum"... If its sealed it'll be ready in a mere couple days. If its just covered but in the sun it'll take a week or so to sour.. It usually takes me three months to use it all up depending on how busy work is and when I get to go fishing.. Sitting in a bucket for a couple weeks won't hurt it at all.. It's kinda like wine. The longer it sits the better it gets...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Using sugar and yeast with warm days milo is ready in about three days. It does not need to be buzzard gagging to work. In fact I believe that musty smell from the yeast is best. It just needs to be soaked enough to sink. 
It will last until you use it up or the wife runs you off you for stinking up the laundry basket with you fishing clothes.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Using sugar and yeast with warm days milo is ready in about three days. It does not need to be buzzard gagging to work. In fact I believe that musty smell from the yeast is best. It just needs to be soaked enough to sink.
> It will last until you use it up or the wife runs you off you for stinking up the laundry basket with you fishing clothes.


Thanks. She's already having 2nd thoughts about going when I use it! LOL


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Getcha a long ladle spoon and be careful slinging it! That stuff works. For a clean/quick chum, buy a bag of range cubes. Break them into 3rds and toss them out by the handful. Bait 3 spots and then work 'em over! I've caught a lotof catfish with my range cube still in their mouth.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Why do you add all that expensive stuff? I fill a five gallon bucket half full of maise, then add water to cover it. Put the lid on lightly and check occasionally to make sure it's still covered with water. I have some that is a year old right now. When I go to the lake, I have a 2 gallon bucket and a dog food scoop I take in the boat.


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

Soured milo is too much trouble, too much smell. 
Half a bag a range cubes will catch limits. Like a previous thread, bait 4-6 spots along a couple of bulk heads, maybe 3 to 6 ft deep and fish em in the same order you baited em. Works well!


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think it ever goes bad. I think it is like wine- gets better with age. Always make sure to stand upwind. I also agree about the range cubes....Many times, my catches have had full mouths of cube.


----------



## Stevec (Jul 6, 2013)

Isn't range cubes a lot easier?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Stevec said:


> Isn't range cubes a lot easier?


Yes they are. Just trying something new.

I pulled the lid off of it last night! I think it's ready, the catfish in the freezer were trying to get to it! Man, it's smellin good.


----------

